# raised panel doors



## coupe (Mar 5, 2009)

Has any one used a dewalt 625 to build raised panel doors. Mine will not clear the table top so I am buying a collet extension to be used for the style and rail bits as well as the panel bit its self. I wish it would work with out the extension but some times you use the cards that are delt. Any insight tips been their or done thats would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Ty
This may help

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/11508-first-raised-panel-door-vertical-bit.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI coupe

Your DeWalt should lift the bit high enough so the bit can spin free above the table,, you did mount it to a drop in plate and remove the black base plate off the router ,right ?

A picture of your setup would help in this case.. 


========





coupe said:


> Has any one used a dewalt 625 to build raised panel doors. Mine will not clear the table top so I am buying a collet extension to be used for the style and rail bits as well as the panel bit its self. I wish it would work with out the extension but some times you use the cards that are delt. Any insight tips been their or done thats would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob I have the DW 625 and it has a very short stroke so much so it is all over different forums on how to get around it,

The DW625 has this as a known issue and companies have made extensions for this exact model because of it.

Definitely do not use the base plate on the router when mounting to a table.

This is the one I would get for the 625:

http://www.woodpeck.com/quickchuck.html

It replaces the original collet and has no run out I can measure.

Or this if you want even more extension:

http://www.woodpeck.com/xtremextension.html

And of course the MLCS has a lot of extension also, but no quick change bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

That's good to know 

The sad part,, the cost of the two extensions below, you could put out 30.oo to 40.oo bucks more and have new router that can do the job without the need of the extension, plus a plunge base to boot ...


===========



nickao65 said:


> Bob I have the DW 625 and it has a very short stroke so much so it is all over different forums on how to get around it,
> 
> The DW625 has this as a known issue and companies have made extensions for this exact model because of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep got to wait for a sale!

You can get them for 1/2 once in a while.

I do think that a comparable 3 HP to the DeWalt would cost about 225.00 to 300.00 though, the DW625 it is quite a workhorse. The only router that I can think of that can give that kind of power on the cheap is the original Hitachi M12V if you can find one. The adjustments are better on the DW625 though. 

I actually saw a new unused M12V going for over 300.00 so they are desirable since they stopped making them,.

I only paid 130.00 for mine, I should never have sold them!

So just spending the 40 -70.00 bucks for the extension is still cheaper than getting a new 3HP unit and if all your stuff is already drilled and set up for the DW 625 Keeping may be the way to go.

Plus NO units I know of offer the quick change so if you want that in addition to the extension any new router will need another purchase. Many guys buy the extensions for the quick bit change rather than the extension feature anyway. I did.


----------



## coupe (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok you got me Do not use the base plate. Mine is a plunge router that I purchased for half of new on a close out. their is a thin plastic plate that covers the cast base that holds my plunge rails if I take it off the whole bottom is packed full of clear grease or lube for the rails. Can you explain a little more please


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You know what Coupe forget I said that, the 625 only has a 1/16" plate anyway it is not going to get you where you need to be. 

My milwuakee on the other hand has a really thick base plate(in comparison anyway), which is what I was thinking in my head.

If you do pull it you just replace the base plate with the table insert. The little bit of grease is of no consequence as the table insert acts just like the base plate.

But again it is only a 1/16".


----------



## coupe (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up I was thinking i messed up some wear. My insert is I believe 1/2 phenolic. I put a 2 1/2 hole in the center of it and then put a 1/2 rabbitting bit in my router and set it at 1/4 deep. My hope is to make an insert to go inside of it for using style and rail bits or skmall dia ones and remove it for panel bits. with the router all the way up the collet nut is 3/8 from the top of insert. I have a cmt collet extension for it and also an mcls one. Collet extensions are another forum in them selves .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

You can get a Freud 3 1/4HP for 120.oo bucks, I have 2 of them..
That will put the DeWalt to shame  

Craftsman 2HP combo 110.oo bucks new in the box. all the day long for that price,, the Pro.ver 2 1/4HP on sale from time to time for 100.oo bucks in a 3 base combo kit..

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Routers___c362.aspx

=========



nickao65 said:


> Yep got to wait for a sale!
> 
> You can get them for 1/2 once in a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait a second do you have the 625. It is a nice router and many experts still swear by them. 

I do not see how any other router can put it to shame when the current draw is the same for most of the 3HP units. How exactly can it put it to shame? The only thing wrong with that DW 625 is the length of stroke other than that I have had a great experience with it day in and day out for many many years. So much so after one burned in the fire I got another.

Please link to that 3HP Freud for 125.00 that is not a regular price and any router can be gotten on sale once awhile.

The only router in that size that actually puts anything to shame is the 18 amp Festool OF 2200 which is the best router I have ever used and the only router I would ever swing a 3" bit hand held, Yes you heard me hand held. It actually starts at 15 amp and runs on 15 amp until the electronics sense it needs more power and it can pull up to 18 amps.

Other than that all the 3HP have their pros and cons. I would rate the Milwaukee, Bosch, DeWalt all comparable, with the Bosch having some nice current features the older 625 does not have.

I have not used the 3HP Freud and for 125.00 I would buy one right now and let you know the next day if it puts the 625 to shame ion a side by side test. I bet on pure power the Freud has nothing on that DW 625.

The Freud looks like a 345.00 router, the DeWalt i just purchased another new recently for 200.00.

http://www.woodworkersshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1473

If you are going to compare a 345.00 router to a 200.00 router lets compare this  :

http://www.cpofestool.com/products/574277.html

I only wish I could afford that OF 2200 becasue once I used it I dream about it now!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

No I don't have a DeWalt,,Some things I will not buy,,I got both of my Freud's from Amazon on sale price..

They put them on sale now and then..just like the CMT router tables..that I got for 225.oo 

I did post a link, see the post above..  they have one listed 139.oo I think.


======


nickao65 said:


> Wait a second do you have the 625. It is a nice router and many experts still swear by them.
> 
> I do not see how it can put it to shame when the current draw is the same for both. How exactly can it put it to shame? The only thing wrong with that DW 625 is the length of stroke other than that I have had a great experience with it day in and day out for many many years. So much so after one burned in the fire I got another.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never ever compared one tool to another without owning it or at the very least using it a few days. 

So I do not know how you can compare it to anything.

The link is not working for me oh well. The Freud does not look like it is the best at dust collection form just looking at it which is critical to me.

No matter how anyone feels about DeWalt in general the 625, 621 and 618's all have some of the best dust collection on any routers I have ever used. The De Walt routers are built to last I have never broken or worn on out yet. I believe they can run hours every day for years, mine have. 

The DeWalt routers are big bang for the buck in my book.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I didn't say I didn't have one in my hands to compare it to some of the other ones I have, I said I don't have one..  DeWalt is one of the most over price tool(s) on the market place.  

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hi?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=dewalt&x=0&y=0

=========
Here's the link one more time 
It works for me
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Routers___c362.aspx

========



nickao65 said:


> I have never ever compared one tool to another without owning it or at the very least using it a few days.
> 
> So I do not know how you can compare it to anything.
> 
> The link is not working for me oh well.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The 

*Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP *

is the only Freud 3 HP I would get. I do not like the looks of the cheaper one and many friends on the Festool forum have tossed them one they get their Festool routers. But alas I have not tried one of the Freud yet. I swear Craftsman sold a router like that cheaper Freud, maybe they made it for them?

On that page the best router is the Hitachi M12V by far if you want performance per dollar. To bad it is next to impossible to get the dust collection pieces for it. But in a table I think at 119.00 I will get one for sure, I miss that router.

The Hitachi M12V for that price is an awesome deal.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

All righty I will try that Freud 2000(that is the one you speak of , correct?) and let you know what I think, but if its crap I will flame you for it. 

Of course the Hitachi M12V is not available.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I have both,,if you don't like it flame away but I like it... I not to hot about the Hitachi but it's ok..for some green plastic..

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/4959-hitachi-m12v-router-acessories.html
======



nickao65 said:


> All righty I will try that Freud 2000(that is the one you speak of , correct?) and let you know what I think, but if its crap I will flame you for it.
> 
> Of course the Hitachi M12V is not available.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I miss my old Hitachi's I never had an issue with them and I loved the sound of them when I was doing raised paneled oak in one pass.


----------

